

Ask HN: Where's NM? - rjett

New Mogul has been down for the past few days. I know prakash and nickb and a handful of others are frequent fliers between these two sites. Does anybody know what's going on?
======
rms
Nickb has gone away from the internet for long periods of time in the past.
After a while people get concerned, then he turns up.

News.arc, particularly the older version that Newmogul is running, is known to
crash periodically. So the most likely explanation is that Nickb is off the
grid and no one has the password to restart the server.

I certainly hope that Nickb is ok, but right now I'm not concerned. I just
wish he would have given someone server access.

~~~
bokonist
_I just wish he would have given someone server access._

I second that. The community at NM was starting to become self-sustaining, it
sucks that the server is down and no one can do anything about it.

------
jacquesm
This has to be the 10th link in 3 days asking the same thing. Wouldn't it be
best just to register a domain and set up arc 3.1 there and move the community
elsewhere and invite nickb as a user ? It seems a little irresponsible to not
have a policy in place to deal with outages of an active community.

I host an IRC channel for some friends, they all have my cell, just in case.

Not being a nm user it doesn't really concern me, but I really think if you
have had this in the past and you haven't done anything about it that you
should make some move to avoid future repetition.

------
tghw
It's between Texas and Arizona, just north of Old Mexico.

~~~
sahaj
i laughed.

